# Golf For Goldens September 8



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Donna ...doing more hard work to help support another rescue..... Bless you.....We know where your heart is.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Dear Lord you never stop! Wow!!! My BIL's used to Golf, but I don't think they do anymore. I'll pass the word on though. And, if I can get there, I'll help you if I can.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kim, IM sure the hot air balloon can get you there in time to help out..


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Kim, IM sure the hot air balloon can get you there in time to help out..


Oh Kim, didnt you know, you have already been drafted. LOL!!! Did I fail to mention that?? 
Thanks Mary. Well the request came in for help, so what can I do??  
But here is the good thing. The car that will be donated for this is none other than a 2008 Chrysler Sebring Convertible. However, you have to hit a hole in one for that prize. But its worth the shot.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Oh Kim, didnt you know, you have already been drafted. LOL!!! Did I fail to mention that??
> Thanks Mary. Well the request came in for help, so what can I do??
> But here is the good thing. The car that will be donated for this is none other than a 2008 Chrysler Sebring Convertible. However, you have to hit a hole in one for that prize. But its worth the shot.


Now what happens if that lady who has gotten 11 holes in one shows up???


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Now what happens if that lady who has gotten 11 holes in one shows up???


She still only gets one car. LOL!!!!! It would be interesting if she did but somehow I doubt she will. LOL!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I gotta see if SouthWest flys into New York---I've got some free air miles built up and I'm thinkin' a quick 18 cross-country road trip might be called for!!!!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Sounds like it will be another great event!!! I'll tell all my golfer friends! I'm not a golfer myself...now mini-golf...that's a different story!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Here Kim...I just found a ride for you to NY...


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Where*

is this golf course?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Here Kim...I just found a ride for you to NY...


Thank you Cindy! I can be entertained on my way. I wonder how long it takes to get from here to there via Hot Air Balloon?


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Thank you Cindy! I can be entertained on my way. I wonder how long it takes to get from here to there via Hot Air Balloon?


 
Well...that would depend on which way the wind was blowing that day...
You better start now...if prevailing winds are out of the west you'll have to go around the world first!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Jud said:


> is this golf course?


The golf course is here in New York. Guilderland New York


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

This sounds like a great event that will surely benefit a great cause and rescue.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This lady could win big!

By Larry Bohannan, The (Palm Springs, Calif.) Desert Sun
RANCHO MIRAGE, Calif. — The one thing Jacqueline Gagne lacked in her remarkable story of against-all-odds holes in one was some kind of widespread visual proof.
Until now.

*AN EVEN DOZEN: *Watch video of Jaqueline Gagne's 12th hole in one of 2007 from KESQ-TV in Palm Springs, Calif.

Gagne, whose 10 holes in one since January have become the stuff of golf myth and international media interest, hit an ace on Tuesday while the cameras were rolling. A cameraman from KESQ-TV in Palm Springs captured visual proof of her feat, relieving Gagne of a burden she has carried since news of her ace streak between Jan. 23 and May 2 made believers of some, but skeptics of many more.
"When ABC came out and I got it on tape, I really did feel like a weight had been lifted," Gagne said. "I had proven it."
That videotape got a lot of play Wednesday, appearing on ABC's _Good Morning America_ and repeated throughout the day on _CNN Headline News_.
*FIND MORE STORIES IN: *Palm Springs | Golf Resort | Golf Channel | Randy Duncan 
While Gagne says the taped ace was a "godsend," officials at SilverRock Golf Resort in La Quinta, Calif., are working to nail down witnesses for a recent Gagne claim of two more aces in a single round at that course some time in late April or early May.
"Management is still trying to verify the validity of the holes in one," said Randy Duncan, general manger and director of golf at SilverRock. Duncan said such verification is a standard practice for aces at SilverRock.
Even without official verification of the SilverRock aces, which would raise her total to 12 in 2007, Gagne has 10 witnessed and attested aces this year in regulation rounds of golf. In recent weeks Gagne has tried to keep a relatively low profile, talking to media around the world while shielding her friends and witnesses from a barrage of questions about her claims.
Gagne doesn't count the taped ace among her 10, since it came on her third swing on the par-3 eighth hole at the Dinah Shore Tournament Course at Mission Hills Country Club. Another hole in one, when she said she was just playing the eighth hole at the Westin Mission Hills Resort near her home, also wasn't part of a legitimate round.
As Gagne's tale grows more incredible, so does international interest. Since an initial story in _The_ (Palm Springs, Calif.) _Desert Sun_ on April 21 when the ace total was just eight, Gagne has been besieged by so many interview requests she's hired a public relations representative to cull through the phone calls and e-mails.
"(The public relations woman) is just to take control of who I should be talking to, just protecting me, protecting me against the weirdos," Gagne said.
The _Wall Street Journal_'s article Friday estimated 10 aces at odds of 12 septillion to 1. _Golf World_ magazine has a story on Gagne in this week's issue. She was interviewed by the _London Times_ Wednesday morning, and she is also scheduled for interviews with the _CBS Early Show_, The Golf Channel and Fox television.
Efforts continue to schedule appearances on _The Late Show with Dave Letterman_ and _Ellen_.
In the face of all the attention, Gagne says she has become sensitive to criticism accusing her of being a fraud.
"It was all fun at first, but now it gets a little crazy," said Gagne, who said that she never wanted the holes in one to be anything more than a golf story and she never wanted her friends and fellow club members to be subjected to questions.
The videotaped hole in one has made a difference, she said.
"Now anyone who was a skeptic can now clearly see the tape," she said.

Posteddocument.write(niceDate('5/24/2007 8:18 PM')); 10d agoUpdateddocument.write(niceDate('5/25/2007 2:10 AM')); 10d ago
E-mail | Save | Print |  To report corrections and clarifications, contact Reader Editor *Brent Jones*


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Where*

is Guilderland, New York?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's the homepage---looks like a nice layout!!!

Western Turnpike


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Did you see the membership page???? Jeez, I spend a years worth of membership dues in a month and a half as much as I play. I'd KILL their bottom line---their accountant would be pulling his hair out.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Where*

is Western Turnpike?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

So when are you spilling the beans who the rescue is.... I think I know.....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Jud said:


> is Western Turnpike?


Jud, Steve posted the Western Turnpike thread. Its in Guilderland New York which is a town just west of Albany. Infact, part of the Best Western hotel sits on the Albany city line and the other part sits on the town of Guilderland. That is how close it is to Albany. But the golf course is about twenty five minutes from the hotel.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> So when are you spillig the beans who the rescue is.... I think I know.....


In due time. I think everyone is going to be pretty shocked at this one. One big happy surprise.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Jud said:


> is this golf course?


.................

Earth.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I wonder if they would let me play out of an electric wheel chair. I can seemy doctors reaction now"Since I cuoldn;t go to Riley's RUn in Albany can I go up there and play golf" I am afraid he wouldn;t save me the next tie I showed up in the emergency toom at 2 am again. Good luck with it and don;t wear yourself out.

Hooch


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Just looked at my post on this thread.*

Boy, I must have been tired! My grammar was not of the best quality!


----------

